# Multi-Activity Day *19th MAR* Quads-tanks-paintball-rifles!



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Right then you lot, I'm going to organise a multi activity day at the March-Hare centre in Worcester *Saturday January 22nd*.

The activities will include *at the very least *karting, off-roading and shooting, food, refreshments and loads of fun.

There's so much there including a tank (drive it blindfolded to add to the fun) off roading, quads, karts, pilots, paint balling, rifle shooting etc etc etc.

We're going to need at least 10 people for a full day of activities. The cost will be confirmed with the exact itinery but I expect it to be around Â£100. The event can go on into the evening for a bit of a social if we want to.

So come on, you know how boring January can be, show your interest so I can get stuff organised for a brilliantly fun day out!

http://www.march-hare.co.uk/test58.swf


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

good work...

btw, you ain't recruiting for the war effort are you ? cue the "BL need you" poster


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys

can't believe such a lack of interest in this... :x

We can put together a really amazing day, doing pretty much anything (within reason!)

The range of activities is huge, but a minimum of 10 people required...

So that's 8 additionals!

January is a lousy month, and we all need something to cheer us up when Christmas has past by once again.

If anyone is interested in doing something like this, please post, and we can get something off the ground...!!!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Sounds like fun, and not too far away....

I need to get through the next couple of mainc weekends cos my brain hurts at the moment, but I'm definately interested 

Maybe you would get more people sign up if we get to pick teams for the paintball?*

* TT owners vs Others anyone? :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Would love to come and support you, but depends on how knackered I am when we have a new baby any day now, will let you know, but it sounds great, come everyone else, support barely!!!


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Would have been great - especially as I am In Worcester - but got a previous engagement  Sorry!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Unfortunately we are away on hols... Goa... mmmm 8) I'm sure it will be a great day though.

btw the TTOC Winter meet (with karting) is the following weekend so don't know if that will be affecting numbers?

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> Unfortunately we are away on hols... Goa... mmmm 8) I'm sure it will be a great day though.
> 
> btw the TTOC Winter meet (with karting) is the following weekend so don't know if that will be affecting numbers?
> 
> L


Oh I didn't notice that 

Ok well best we change the date then I'll try for *19th March*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

YIPEEEEEEEEEEE, my birthday!!!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Mines on the 9th!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My birthday as well!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mines on 20th  Not sure on plans for March yet but hopefully free...

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well that's that then! You have to come now because it's our birthdays!

I think I'm the youngest though :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> I think I'm the youngest though :roll:


Think not young lady 

Any room for me if i can twist our pegs arm?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

SHHHHHHH! :wink:

Of course there is!!

Are you going to get a babysitter for the weekend and bring Judith too?

KMP are you up for it.....or are you worried about wearing a helmet :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> SHHHHHHH! :wink:
> 
> Of course there is!!
> 
> Are you going to get a babysitter for the weekend and bring Judith too?


Possibly. I'll have to start arm twisting well in advance.

Got a sneaky feeling i've been to that very same place on a Corp event a few years back. From memory, it was good fun.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll have to get approval from 'er in doors as it's our anniversary on the 20th.

p.s. I'll be 36 and married for 12 years. Middle age is touching my shoulder :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'll have to get approval from 'er in doors as it's our anniversary on the 20th.
> 
> p.s. I'll be 36 and married for 12 years. Middle age is touching my shoulder :roll:


Blimey 36 :roll: Lets hope you have enough puff to blow out your candles!
Personally I can't think of a better way to celebrate your fast approach to "middle age" than having fun with much younger whipper snappers like myself :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hehehehe I feel young.

Its my birthday in a month, though... but I'll be spending it sunning on an Egyptian beach


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> KMP are you up for it.....or are you worried about wearing a helmet :wink:


Never touch a black mans hair! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------

